# Fly Fishing Baffin Update



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I didn't catch it on fly rod but it is my biggest trout to date so I thought I would go ahead and post a pic. I threw my fly rod for about an hour and realized that it didn't go well with the style of fishing we were doing. It is also difficult to incorporate fly fishing into a trip with two guys who do not fly flish. We were basically fishing in places where you may not get bit all day but IF you do, it's gonna be a hog. I didn't get a bite at all day until our 4th spot and it was 1 o'clock in the afternoon. I couldn't have blind casted with my fly rod for that long. This one is 29 inches, 7 lbs. caught on a plum/chartreuse bass assassin on Friday in an area called Cayo de Grullo.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, beautiful fish. How did the flycasting go for you while you were trying it?


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Bruce, the fly casting was pretty rough at the beginning. Conditions were perfect for it with about an 8 mile an hour wind at my back and slight ripple in the water. The water was pretty off colored and muddy and it was a very cloudy day so I was throwing a loud colored rattle fish fly that is bright and makes some noise to hopefully attract some attention. As this was my first saltwater fly experience, I was not use to throwing flies that weighed as much as this fly so for the first 15-20 minutes, the casts were pretty hurky-jerky. After that, I got a little better feel for the timing and got used to the weight so the casts were much smoother but not at all what I would call beautiful. I could make a decent cast to about 45-50 ft but if I tried much more than that, the weight of the fly coupled with the fact that I was standing in crotch deep water would cause the fly to drop into the water behind me before I made my forward cast and it would wreck it. I think it would have been fine from the bow of a boat or from a casting platform. Oh well, I have a trip planned down to nine mile hole in June to spend two days with one other guy and both of us will be doing nothing but sight casting at reds from a casting platform. That should be some good practice.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

There are a bunch of black drum in the hole these days so be sure to take some crazy charlies in black or white.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, wading that deep is going to make casting a challenge almost no matter what fly you've got, but the rattlers will make it that much harder because they'll fall more on the backcast and make it more difficult to load the rod smoothly.

In those conditions, a big Seaducer might be a good choice. It casts with very little resistance almost like a Deceiver, but will push more water when being retrieved.

Stripping baskets help a whole lot, particularly when you're in deeper water like that.


----------



## onthereel (Jun 1, 2009)

BAMDVM...you are one bad man!!! Awesome fish. You should go fishing with some of the flyrodders out of San Antonio. I hear one of 'em really knows his stuff. He fishes in Islamorada from time to time. Nice fish.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Get a shooting line and that'll help when doing a lot of long blind casting. You will do one back cast, then shoot your line on the front. Spin fishing is still easier, but this'll take away 3/4 of the work of fly fishing.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome Fish! Congrats!! How come you never catch any fish like that when you are with me!! Lets plan a trip. Goin this weekend and I will see if I can beat the 29 "!!


----------

